# Waste & overflow ?



## straightline (Aug 28, 2010)

Just started a remodel this week and on the tub the homeowner purchased the drain is 1" off the subfloor. Never seen one sit this low and I was not on site when the guys installed. No way no how is it going to tie into the overflow above the floor with the minimal clearance. Any suggestions other than a new tub being that tile guys are starting Monday


----------



## plumjoe (Oct 21, 2009)

can u cut into the wall behind the tub drain


----------



## straightline (Aug 28, 2010)

Wall is exposed now as it separates the tub and toilet. Plenty of room for the overflow just no clearance for tub drain.


----------



## plumjoe (Oct 21, 2009)

chiping hammer


----------



## grandpa (Jul 13, 2008)

Are you in an area or building where the drain pipes are not typically under-floor? If so, the homeowner purchased the wrong tub.

Otherwise, you need to open up the subfloor or slab to get the drain in. Now you have to deal with the question...is it a post-tension slab??


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

Are you a plumber? I don't see this as being much of an issue if you know what you're doing.


----------



## straightline (Aug 28, 2010)

Matt said:


> Are you a plumber? I don't see this as being much of an issue if you know what you're doing.


Actually I'm a general contractor but I did take the test for my plumbing license as well as my electrical license and passed both and both are still current. As far as it not being an issue there are two options: A) Cut the subfloor to allow clearance for the drain and have a hacked up damn mess- Which I don't do or B) Remove tub and replace which would suck at the stage we are now. So now that your two questions are answered do you have any constructive advice?

Doug Moore


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Your the plumber so you say, you make the call. Do it the way a plumber would do it. You could always go to www.contractortalk.com and ask there lots of GC on there.


----------



## straightline (Aug 28, 2010)

Ron said:


> Your the plumber so you say, you make the call. Do it the way a plumber would do it. You could always go to www.contractortalk.com and ask there lots of GC on there.


That is the problem in the first place. A "plumber" is the reason behind this whole **** up hence the reason we had to gut the entire bathroom down to the joist. I can understand if Joe Blow wants to know how to install a sink you tell him to pound sand but some of you guys are a joke. No my sole income is not strictly from plumbing but I deal with one aspect of it weekly and had a question on something I've never encountered. For the time it took you to post the bull**** you did you could of posted " Heres ........ what I would do". To those that provided a helpful response thanks, to the others I hope your days are full of clogged up toilets, oh **** not a toilet a water closet with foot-long turds.


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Thanks for posting on PlumbingZone.com. The Moderators of this forum would prefer if you post Do It Yourself related topics on our sister site www.DIYChatroom.com 

PlumbingZone.com is designed for professional plumbers to discuss issues and topics related to their profession. Many of our plumbers are also members at DIYChatroom.com and are looking forward to assist you with your needs.

Please take a moment to post your question at www.DIYChatroom.com If your not already a member of DIYChatroom.com you can sign up for a free account by going to http://www.diychatroom.com/register.php/

We apologize for any inconvenience that this may have caused.


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

Damn plumbers:laughing:


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

straightline said:


> to the others I hope your days are full of clogged up toilets, oh **** not a toilet a water closet with foot-long turds.


We hope so to. it's all part of the job :thumbsup:


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

You will give me free advice or else......:laughing: Yeah right.....

How bout this. I always cut the subfloor out below the shoe anyway. The service plumber will thank me one day. Maybe..............

I set the tub, draw a circle where the drain hole lands, mark a nice notch from the circle to the wall,cut it, put the drain on the tub, and set it in place. 

What's the address of the jobsite. I can come do it for you for a fee....

I hope all your days are full of fishing expeditions on internet BB's due to the fact that you have no clue what the fawk you are doing.

Good day Sir! I said good day


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

Bravo Matt! Bravo:clap::clap:


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

straightline said:


> Actually I'm a general contractor but I did take the test for my plumbing license as well as my electrical license and passed both and both are still current. As far as it not being an issue there are two options: A) Cut the subfloor to allow clearance for the drain and have a hacked up damn mess- Which I don't do or B) Remove tub and replace which would suck at the stage we are now. So now that your two questions are answered do you have any constructive advice?
> 
> Doug Moore



You should go with option A. Hacked up mess? You can't measure the center line of the drain, and cut out a nice square? After you cut out the nice square, and install the tub drain, seal the hole tight? How is that a hacked up mess?

you sir, must be a real doosh bag to deal with, if you are having to search the internet for such a stupid issue.


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

So all I have to do is pass the electricians test, get the license, then I can go to an electrical forum and ask how to screw in a light bulb. SWEET :blink:


----------



## plumbear (Jun 24, 2010)

This guy sounds like a typical GC to me. Its everyone elses fault and nobody knows as much as him.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

I'd just go to the auto parts place and get some radiator hose...
Should work fine...:thumbup:


----------



## UnclogNH (Mar 28, 2009)

Redwood said:


> I'd just go to the auto parts place and get some radiator hose...
> Should work fine...:thumbup:


 It would work better than that flex hose trap crap:thumbup:


----------



## Plasticman (Oct 14, 2008)

The preceding program was sponsered in part by, premium douchbag pad company. Makers of fine gc/plumber/electrician combination.
Tune in next week when we will feature " how to survive on a plumbers salary "
Hosted by this years builder of the year.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

straightline said:


> Just started a remodel this week and on the tub the homeowner purchased the drain is 1" off the subfloor. Never seen one sit this low and I was not on site when the guys installed. No way no how is it going to tie into the overflow above the floor with the minimal clearance. Any suggestions other than a new tub being that tile guys are starting Monday


 
Nearly every tub I've set, the shoe is below slab. A new tub you say? That's ridiculous. Would you really try to tell that to customer?! Replace a brand new tub because you can't connect waste?! If it were easy, any college educated GC could do it. That's what separates handy-men from master plumbers. :thumbsup:


----------



## 130 PLUMBER (Oct 22, 2009)

hahahahahahaha






















plumbing professionals only!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## After Hour plum (Jun 9, 2020)

ILPlumber said:


> You will give me free advice or else......😆 Yeah right.....
> 
> How bout this. I always cut the subfloor out below the shoe anyway. The service plumber will thank me one day. Maybe..............
> 
> ...


Sounds easy lol
He would love to have that problem working on the type of houses here in Bermuda
99.9 percent of our houses are built with concrete block & reinforced concrete slabs 
all pipes & drains are encased in block or concrete 
make a mistake ( which we do ) and you will be digging for days to connect you fixtures
as most of you guys said if you are a competent plumber you would not be seeking advice on such a simple matter 
i so enjoy reading your post ripping into DIY 
I personally Charge a nuisance tax on homeowners & contractors that have screwed up plumbing by attempting to do it their self and tell them


----------

